# Are there any sites that show different pneumatic machanisms?



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

*pneumatic mechanisms*

I want to build a couple of different props, and I really can't find many different kind of mechanisms. Are there any sites that show the different kinds with the dimensions and what not? I looked through haunt project and found a couple but they were all made out of PVC. I might take a couple of those designs and just substitute metal in for it. I also looked at evilusions but they want you to buy it so they don't give any dimensions.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

frightprops.com


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

is there anything with diagrams?


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Erebus, honestly, let me know what you want to build and I will see if I can help you with dimensions. Of course I want people to buy, but I also want to help out my fellow haunters.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

This is what you need right here, I learned ALOT from this dvd.

http://www.scaryguys.com/dvdpneumatics.html


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

The DC props book should have designs for pneumatic props.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

DC http://www.dcprops.com/ also has mechanisms on his site that you can check out. He sells them, so he doesn't give you the details, but you can see how they work. I have a few and they are built like tanks. Absolutely amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

If you are just looking for mechanisms to see how they work look here: http://www.robives.com/mechs


----------

